# Henrietta, NY looking for residential snow contractor



## shaltac (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,
I have a friend with a steeply pitched ~1k ft/sq driveway. He is looking for someone to plow / sand / salt his drive on a regular basis. He and I have called around and people either don't cover the area or aren't interested in a residential account. I use my plow to clear my (pretty big) driveway, and parking areas. I don't have a particular interest in taking on accounts (especially for a friend - friends and business don't mix). If you know of anyone in the Rt15 / Comerce drive / Erie station area please let me know and I'll pass the info on to him (and the number of other people asking me if I am taking on accounts when they see the truck).
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Steve38 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Action*

Hi, I live in this area and might be able to help you out. Reply to [email protected]
Or reply in this forum.


----------



## Steve38 (Dec 1, 2007)

*plowing*



shaltac;445756 said:


> Hello,
> I have a friend with a steeply pitched ~1k ft/sq driveway. He is looking for someone to plow / sand / salt his drive on a regular basis. He and I have called around and people either don't cover the area or aren't interested in a residential account. I use my plow to clear my (pretty big) driveway, and parking areas. I don't have a particular interest in taking on accounts (especially for a friend - friends and business don't mix). If you know of anyone in the Rt15 / Comerce drive / Erie station area please let me know and I'll pass the info on to him (and the number of other people asking me if I am taking on accounts when they see the truck).
> Thanks
> Rusty


Hi, I left you a previous message with the wrong email. It is actually [email protected]


----------



## bigwhitesierra (Jan 15, 2008)

shaltac....

did you find anyone for that driveway?


----------

